# Harness question



## gemstoneacres12 (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought the deluxe driving harness from Hoegger Goat Supply and I'm so clue less on how to put it on and it didn't come with any instructions.. Anyone buy this harness before and can help me out a little bit maybe? I thought it would be easy as I've driven minis before but I guess I'm wrong. Any help would be great!


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

LUCKY! That harness is to DIE for! Man, I wish I had that kind of money (I am 15). 

I can't really help as I am horrible explaining stuff through text. What'd I'd do is set it up off the goat first so you know what everything is then put it on the goat. That's what I do with my makeshift one. Sorry I can't help more. Good luck!


----------



## gemstoneacres12 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah I'm 18 and just graduated from high school.. I bought this harness and a cart that was 600 bucks. It was shocking but well worth it. It's got a third wheel in front so there's no weight on the goat and has breaks and everything. I just gotta figure out this darn harness!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

It would very similar to a horse harness - surely there are instructions for that somewhere online. They also look more complicated then they really are, if you just start putting it on your goat, you'd be surprised how easily you'll figure it out. And congrats on the buy!! I've wanted one of those carts so badly, but shipping to Canada and then duty......eeek!


----------



## gemstoneacres12 (Apr 8, 2013)

Turns out the harness was suppose to come with instructions and they forgot to include that.. So they are gunna email me them ASAP. And got a 10 dollar refund because of the inconvenience.


----------

